# Finished Photos of 1/72 Skipjack (SSN585) Submarine



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Below are photos of my just finished 1/72 Moebius U.S.S. Skipjack (SSN585) fast attack nuclear submarine. This is a large model with an overall length of 42”. The part count was small, but this is a very accurate model of the Skipjack. It took me about 100 hours to complete. The modifications and photo-etched after-market add-ons were kept to a minimum, so this model is close to being “straight out of the box”. The kit fit together very well and had almost no warping. The scribed panel lines are a little soft and deep, but they do not detract from the finished display. For anyone who is interested in modern submarines (and has the shelf space) I highly recommend this kit. An “A to Z” progress build of this model is also listed on this website.









continued...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

continued...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope you enjoy the photos.

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John P,

Thanks for the compliment.

Phillip1


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice looking boat. Neat, clean paint job and cool details.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Sgthawker,

Thanks for the compliment.

Phillip1


----------

